# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Βαριέμαι!! Την ζωή μου!!

## andreas86

Βαριέμαι την ζωή μου, την μοναξιά μου! Χωρίς να κάνω τίποτα δημιουργικό που να μαρεσει, χωρίς να έχω μια σύντροφο στην ζωή μου ενώ οδευω προς τα 32 μου! Δεν έχω γευτεί ποτέ την χαρά του έρωτα! Λόγο χαμηλής αυτοεκτίμησης δεν πλησιάζω κοπέλα για φλερτ, επίσης γενικά είμαι άτομο που δεν τρέχει η γλώσσα του, πιο πολύ λόγο του ότι μου κόβεται η φωνή όταν πάω να μιλήσω (κομπλαρω) μάλλον λόγο κοινωνικής φοβίας από ότι έχω διαπιστώσει μόνος μου χωρίς ειδικό, που και στον ειδικό διστάζω να πάω γιατί δεν θέλω να το ξέρεις κάνεις άλλως εκτός από εμένα και τον ειδικό, αλλά και για οικονομικούς λόγους! Έχω δεχτεί μπουλινγκ σε μικρη ηλικία στο δημοτικό, επίσης αργότερα και στο εργασιακό τομέα με αποτέλεσμα να φοβάμαι να κάνω διαφορά δημιουργικά πράγματα στην ζωή μου! Να φοβάμαι την δουλειά, να βλέπω όλων το κόσμο στραβά ( σχεδόν όλων) Να φοβάμαι να πάρω πρωτοβουλία στην ζωή μου και να εξαρτωμαι από άλλους! Βγαίνω αναγκαστικά για καφέ με άτομα που δεν με γεμίζουν! Γενικά η ζωή μου είναι μια καθημερινή βαρετή ρουτίνα! Που πολλές φορές έχω πει στον εαυτό μου πρέπει να αυτοκτονισω!! Χωρίς να το πιστεύω, ευτυχώς ξέρω ότι σε τέτοιο σημείο δεν πρόκειται να φτάσω! Στην τρέλα πάλι μπορεί! Εάν δεν βρω το θάρρος να αλλάξω κάτι στην ζωή μου είτε θα πάρω τα βουνά, είτε θα με βάλουν σε ένα λευκό δωμάτιο με μια άσπρη ποδιτσα και τα χέρια δεμένα από πίσω! Έξω βέβαια δεν το ξέρουν, εκεί είμαι ο Καραγκιόζης (εκεί που έχω θάρρος στην παρέα)! Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πω, το μόνο που ξέρω είναι ότι είμαι νεκρος-ζωντανος, ζωντανός-νεκρος!! Ζωντανός στο σώμα αλλά νεκρός στην ψυχή! Συνοψίζοντας θα χαρακτήριζα τον εαυτό μου!! Δειλό, με χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση, τεμπέλης, άνθρωπος που εξαρτάται από τους άλλους, που πρέπει να δίνει λόγο στους άλλους!Ανθρωπος λυπημένος, στεναχωριμενος που δεν περνάει πρωτοβουλίες (φοβάται δηλαδή) Άνθρωπος που θέλει να αγαπήσει και να αγαπηθεί! Άνθρωπος που θέλει να κάνει φιλίες, να γνωρίσει κοπέλα, να κάνει σχέση, χωρίς όμως να πάρει την πρωτοβουλία! Άνθρωπος που θέλει να τα ξεπεράσει όλα αυτά θέλει να πάει σε ειδικό, θέλει να ξεπεράσει τα προβλήματα του, θέλει να ξεκολλήσει από την μιζέρια του να ζήσει την ζωή του, να κάνει αυτό που αγαπά, να αγαπήσει και να αγαπηθεί! Αν και δεν το αξίζει αυτός που δεν αγωνίζεται (δεν το αξίζω) και τα περιμένει όλα από τους άλλους, από την ζωή ή οποία δεν σου χαρίζεται! Έχω γνώσιν τις όλης κατάστασης, αλλά δεν έχω το θάρρος να κάνω την κίνηση, αυτό που θα με κάνει να αγωνιστώ, ώστε να βελτιώσω και να χαρω την ζωή που τώρα είναι μίζεροι! Αυτή την ώρα προσπαθώ να εκφράσω αυτά που νιώθω όσο και απαισιόδοξα και καταθλιπτικά είναι! Είναι αυτά που αισθάνομαι, σωστά η λάθος! Δοξα το θεό είμαι σε καλύτερη μοίρα από πολλούς εδώ μέσα που έχουν μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα! Υπάρχουν και χειρότερα από τα δικά μου και δεν χαίρομαι γι'αυτό σε καμία περίπτωση! Συγγνώμη που σας κούρασα με το τεράστιο μήνυμα αλλά είναι και λίγα γιατί εάν καθόμουν να σκέφτομαι και να έγραφα κι άλλα θα μου επερνε το διπλάσιο κείμενο από ότι έγραψα τώρα! Καληνύχτα! Εύχομαι να αλλάξω εγώ για να φροντίσω να αλλάξει και η ζωή μου αλλιώς δεν ξέρω που θα οδηγηθω!! ΜΠΑΕΙΙΙ!! (Το συγκεκριμένο μήνυμα το είχα γράψει πριν ένα μήνα στο θέμα που δεν υπάρχει πιθανότητα να λάβω απάντηση, Αυτοαναληση-εσωτερικα, και τώρα το μετέφερα εδώ, δεν ξέρω εάν ταιριάζει στο κοινωνική φοβια- άγχος!)

Εστάλη από [device_name] στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Anti-pression

Γεια σου φιλε, καταλαβαινω ποσο δυσκολο ειναι να το αλλαξεις, εισαι σαν να εισαι εγκλωβισμενος. Μεγαλο ρολο για την λυση σε αυτα παιζουν οι σχεσεις με τους αλλους κ ειδικα με το αλλο φυλο, τοτε ολοι αποκταμε δυναμη και αυτοπεποιθηση. Επειδη ομως αυτα δεν γινοντε οποτε τα θελουμε, κανε μια προσπαθεια να εισαι δυναμικος προσποιητα. Δηλαδη κανε μια συμφωνια με τον εαυτο σου, οτι για καποια λεπτα ή ωρες της ημερας θα περπαταω με πιο ανετο στυλ, θα κοιταζω τους αλλους στα ματια και δεν θα εχω απλανες βλεμμα, θα μιλαω με πιο βαρια φωνη, θα αντιμιλαω οποιον μου την λεει. Γινε λιγο πιο βαρυς! Εστω κ αν δεν σε γεμιζει τιποτα μεσα σου, αυτο με τον καιρο θα αρχιζει να γινεται συνηθεια. Δεν θα γινεις χαρουμενος, ουτε θα λυθει το προβλημα. Ομως σιγα σιγα θα αλλαξει η συμπεριφορα των αλλων απεναντι σου, θα σε βλεπουν πιο ισοτιμα κ ετσι θα αισθανεσαι κ εσυ πιο ανετος μπροστα τους κ θα μπορεις να το κανεις προσποιητα περισσοτερες ωρες μεσα στην ημερα. Ετσι θα περιορισεις καπως κ την κοινωνικη φοβια. Φυσικα θα σε παρατηρουν πιο πολυ κ οι γυναικες. Παλι μπορει να μην ξερεις να τις προσεγγιζεις, ομως τουλαχιστον θα εισαι πιο ανετος μπροστα τους κ δεν θα καταλαβαινουν οτι σε αγχωνουν.
Μεσα απο τις πραξεις αλλαζουμε πραγματικα. Ομως επειδη δεν ειναι ευκολο να τις κανουμε κ να εχουν αποτελεσμα οποτε το θελουμε, κανε τα ολα αυτα προσποιητα για αρχη, ωστε να αισθανεσαι πιο ανετος μπροστα σε κοσμο κ μετα να μπορεις να προχωρησεις κ σε πραξεις κ να αναλαβεις πρωτοβουλιες.

----------


## oeo

Ελα ρε αντρικο,ειδα και το μηνυμα σου στο Leponpie θεμα

Φιλεειχα ΠΟΛΥ εντονα το ιδιο προβλημα ντροπαλοτητας/φοβιας να μιλησω σε κοπελα που μ αρεσει.Η διαφορα μας ειναι οτι εμενα μου την πεφτανε απο τα 15 μου μεχρι και τα 22-23 μου οι κοπελες χωρις να εχω ιδεα οτι αρεσω.Παντα εβρισκα δικαιολογια να την κανω με ελαφρα λογω ντροπαλοτητας,οτι δεν αρεσω,οτι δεν ηθελα να στεναχωρηθω κ ιεπισης επειδη ημουν πολυ ωριμος απο μικρος σκεφτομουν συνεχεια το θεμα πανελληνιες,πτυχιο,δουλεια κτλ(παρ ολο που απετυχα τελικα και στα τρια).Με λιγα λογια ενω μπορουσα να ζησω καλα στο θεμα διασκεδαση και γκομενες δεν εζησα,τα στερηθηκα ολα και ειχα το μυαλο μου απασχολημενο μονο με χομπι 

Αυτα μεχρι τα 25 οπου απο κει και μετα λες και ηρθε και με τιμωρησε η ζωη που δεν εκμεταλλευτηκα τοσες ευκαιρεις για σχεση και μπολικο σεξ που μου δοθηκαν τα οποια τα τρεναρα συνεχεια και ελεγα αστο αργοτερα θα βρω αλλες κτλ και τι εκανε?Μου χαλασε τη μοστρα αχαχαχα...αρχισε να πεφτει το μαλλι αποτομα και με χτυπησε ασχημα.ΔΗλαδη εκει που ειχα αρχισει να αφηνω τις ντροπες και να γινομαι πιο αντρας στο θεμα προσσεγγιση κοπελας αρχισε να πεφτει το μαλλι και αυτοματως να φαινομαι πολλα χρονια μεγαλυτερος απ οτι ημουν.Οποτε αρχισαν ΠΑΛΙ οι ντροπες,δευτερο σταδιο οπου κρατησε μεχρι τα 29 μου.Τα ιδια με σενα κλεινομουν σπιτι,δεν εβγαινα.Και οταν εβγαινα ντρεπομουν οχι να μιλησω σε κοπελα ουτε να την κοιταξω,μεγαλες ανασφαλειες.

Τωρα πια τα τελευταια χρονια φιλε σα να το εχω ξεπερασει ολο αυτο,δηλαδη μπορω να προσεγγισω και να την πεσω σε κοπελα,αλλα το θεμα που μου προκαλει καταθλιψη ειναι οτι δε παταω στα ποδια μου οικονομικα και μενω με τους γονεις.Δηλαδη αυτη τη στιγμη ενω μπορω να παω να την πεσω σε καποια που μ αρεσει δε το κανω μονο και μονο γιατι δε το σκεφτομαι καν.Τωρα πια δηλαδη δε ντρεπομαι για θεματα εξωτερικης εμφανισης(παρ ολο που οπως ειπα εχω χαλασει πολυ σε σχεση με παλιοτερα και αρα παιζει πιο ευκολα απορριψη) αλλα επειδη δεν εχω το σπιτι μου το αμαξι μου και τη δουλεια μου για να παταω στα ποδια μου και να μπορω να προσφερω.

Τωρα συμβουλες στο θεμα προσεγγισης πηγα να γραψω αλλα ειδα τα εγραψε καλα ο ANti passion.Φιλε ειναι τοσο γελοιο αλλα και βουνο παραλληλα για καποιους σαν εμας.Εμενα προσωπικα με βοηθησε απιστευτα το γεγονος οτι πλησιαζα μεγαλυτερες μου ακομα κι αν δεν μου αρεσαν πολυ.Πρεπει να περασεις απο αυτο το σταδιο ειναι η γνωμη μου.Με καποιο τροπο να βρεθεις σε χωρους που θα χρειαστει να μιλησεις με γυναικες 35-40,υπαρχουν πολλες ελευθερες,μοναχικες,ειτε που χωρισαν,ειτε που ψαχνουν λιγη παρεα,να τους δωσει καποιος σημασια,να περασουν καλα κτλ. 

Και μια ερωτηση.Με την μητερα σου πως τα πηγαινες?Τι σχεση ειχατε απο το δημοτικο μεχρι και τα 25-26 ξερω γω.Σε ρωταω για να δω και για μενα καποια πραγματα γιατι σιγουρα καποια θεματα πανε πολυ πισω οταν ημασταν μικροι.

----------


## andreas86

Από ότι θυμάμαι πρέπει να ήταν υπερπροστατευτική!

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Xfactor

> Ελα ρε αντρικο,ειδα και το μηνυμα σου στο Leponpie θεμα
> 
> Φιλεειχα ΠΟΛΥ εντονα το *ιδιο προβλημα ντροπαλοτητας/φοβιας να μιλησω σε κοπελα που μ αρεσει.Η διαφορα μας ειναι οτι εμενα μου την πεφτανε απο τα 15 μου μεχρι και τα 22-23 μου οι κοπελες χωρις να εχω ιδεα οτι αρεσω*.Παντα εβρισκα δικαιολογια να την κανω με ελαφρα λογω ντροπαλοτητας,οτι δεν αρεσω,οτι δεν ηθελα να στεναχωρηθω κ ιεπισης επειδη ημουν πολυ ωριμος απο μικρος σκεφτομουν συνεχεια το θεμα πανελληνιες,πτυχιο,δουλεια κτλ(παρ ολο που απετυχα τελικα και στα τρια).Με λιγα λογια ενω μπορουσα να ζησω καλα στο θεμα διασκεδαση και γκομενες δεν εζησα,τα στερηθηκα ολα και ειχα το μυαλο μου απασχολημενο μονο με χομπι 
> 
> Αυτα μεχρι τα 25 οπου απο κει και μετα λες και ηρθε και με τιμωρησε η ζωη που δεν εκμεταλλευτηκα τοσες ευκαιρεις για σχεση και μπολικο σεξ που μου δοθηκαν τα οποια τα τρεναρα συνεχεια και ελεγα αστο αργοτερα θα βρω αλλες κτλ και τι εκανε?Μου χαλασε τη μοστρα αχαχαχα...αρχισε να πεφτει το μαλλι αποτομα και με χτυπησε ασχημα.ΔΗλαδη εκει που ειχα αρχισει να αφηνω τις ντροπες και να γινομαι πιο αντρας στο θεμα προσσεγγιση κοπελας αρχισε να πεφτει το μαλλι και αυτοματως να φαινομαι πολλα χρονια μεγαλυτερος απ οτι ημουν.Οποτε αρχισαν ΠΑΛΙ οι ντροπες,δευτερο σταδιο οπου κρατησε μεχρι τα 29 μου.Τα ιδια με σενα κλεινομουν σπιτι,δεν εβγαινα.Και οταν εβγαινα ντρεπομουν οχι να μιλησω σε κοπελα ουτε να την κοιταξω,μεγαλες ανασφαλειες.
> 
> Τωρα πια τα τελευταια χρονια φιλε σα να το εχω ξεπερασει ολο αυτο,δηλαδη μπορω να προσεγγισω και να την πεσω σε κοπελα,αλλα το θεμα που μου προκαλει καταθλιψη ειναι οτι δε παταω στα ποδια μου οικονομικα και μενω με τους γονεις.Δηλαδη αυτη τη στιγμη ενω μπορω να παω να την πεσω σε καποια που μ αρεσει δε το κανω μονο και μονο γιατι δε το σκεφτομαι καν.Τωρα πια δηλαδη δε ντρεπομαι για θεματα εξωτερικης εμφανισης(παρ ολο που οπως ειπα εχω χαλασει πολυ σε σχεση με παλιοτερα και αρα παιζει πιο ευκολα απορριψη) αλλα επειδη δεν εχω το σπιτι μου το αμαξι μου και τη δουλεια μου για να παταω στα ποδια μου και να μπορω να προσφερω.
> 
> Τωρα συμβουλες στο θεμα προσεγγισης πηγα να γραψω αλλα ειδα τα εγραψε καλα ο ANti passion.Φιλε ειναι τοσο γελοιο αλλα και βουνο παραλληλα για καποιους σαν εμας.Εμενα προσωπικα με βοηθησε απιστευτα το γεγονος οτι πλησιαζα μεγαλυτερες μου ακομα κι αν δεν μου αρεσαν πολυ.Πρεπει να περασεις απο αυτο το σταδιο ειναι η γνωμη μου.Με καποιο τροπο να βρεθεις σε χωρους που θα χρειαστει να μιλησεις με γυναικες 35-40,υπαρχουν πολλες ελευθερες,μοναχικες,ειτε που χωρισαν,ειτε που ψαχνουν λιγη παρεα,να τους δωσει καποιος σημασια,να περασουν καλα κτλ. 
> ...


και εγω το ειχα αυτό το πρόβλημα αλλα ευτυχως μεχρι τα 18...μολις βρηκα την πρωτη όλα αλλαξαν..

----------


## andreas86

Λέτε εάν πάω σε ένας ψυχολογο να με βοηθήσει;; Αν και εδώ δύσκολα βρίσκεις δωρεάν υπάρχει στο νοσοκομείο μόνο ένας ψυχίατρος- ψυχολόγος και δεν ξέρω πόσο μπορεί να βοηθήσει, αν ψάξετε στα παλαιότερα μου θέματα έχω γράψει το κόλλημα που έχω όσο αφορά τους ψυχολόγους! Καλά εάν εμένα Θεσσαλονίκη, Αθήνα θα είχα πάει προπολου 


Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Xfactor

> Λέτε εάν πάω σε ένας ψυχολογο να με βοηθήσει;; Αν και εδώ δύσκολα βρίσκεις δωρεάν υπάρχει στο νοσοκομείο μόνο ένας ψυχίατρος- ψυχολόγος και δεν ξέρω πόσο μπορεί να βοηθήσει, αν ψάξετε στα παλαιότερα μου θέματα έχω γράψει το κόλλημα που έχω όσο αφορά τους ψυχολόγους! Καλά εάν εμένα Θεσσαλονίκη, Αθήνα θα είχα πάει προπολου 
> 
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


εγω λεω...να πας με τα 1000..αν πας σε καλο ψυχολογο...νομιζω θα μπορεσει να δουλεψει με την αυτοεκτιμηση/αυτοπεποιθηση και να σε κανει να νιώθεις καλυτερα..
επισης να ξερεις..ουτε εγω ειχα αυτοπεποιθηση πριν παω με την πρωτη γυναικα..και μολις πηγα ως δια μαγειας..ξαφνικα εκτιναχθηκε η αυτοπεποιθηση...
εισαι νεος ακομα κριμα να το αφησεις...
υπαρχουν και βιβλια για αυτά τα θεματα που βοηθάνε...θα σου προτεινα να παρεις και να κανεις τις ασκήσεις που λενε μεσα...
γιατι εχεις κολλημα με τους ψυχολόγους?

----------


## andreas86

Είμαι σε κλειστεί κοινωνία που δεν θέλω να το ξέρουν, όσοι είναι σε χωριά πιθανόν να με καταλαβαίνουν, ούτε η οικογένεια δεν θέλω να το μάθει είναι και το οικονομικό, σε μια που ρώτησα μου είπε 40 ευρώ παίρνει την συνεδρία! Έχω δεχτεί ψυχολογικό πόλεμο στο σχολείο αλλά κυρίως στο εργασιακό περιβάλλον οπότε έχω αποκτήσει φοβίες, έχω στοχοποίηση τους ανθρώπους! Κανένα βιβλίο έχεις να μου προτείνεις;;

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Xfactor

> Είμαι σε κλειστεί κοινωνία που δεν θέλω να το ξέρουν, όσοι είναι σε χωριά πιθανόν να με καταλαβαίνουν, ούτε η οικογένεια δεν θέλω να το μάθει είναι και το οικονομικό, σε μια που ρώτησα μου είπε 40 ευρώ παίρνει την συνεδρία! Έχω δεχτεί ψυχολογικό πόλεμο στο σχολείο αλλά κυρίως στο εργασιακό περιβάλλον οπότε έχω αποκτήσει φοβίες, έχω στοχοποίηση τους ανθρώπους! Κανένα βιβλίο έχεις να μου προτείνεις;;
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


ξερω πως είναι οι κλειστες κοινωνιες..δυστυχως δεν εχουν ανοιχτο μυαλο...
πρεπει να πας σε μια πολη τοτε..εχουν ΚΨΥ που είναι δωρεαν εάν δεν εχεις την οικονομικη δυναντοτητα...
ο ψυχολογικος πολεμος εχει παιξει το ρολο του δυστυχως που δεχτηκες....
επισης όταν δεχεσαι ψυχολογικο πολεμο να απαντας μην το αγηνεις ετσι...γτ θα χαμηλωνει η αυτοεκτιμηση σου και θ υψωνεται των αλλων.
θα ψαξω για τα βιβλια και θα στα στειλω σε μηνυμα.
το μονο σιγουρο είναι ότι ηρθε ο καιρος να δρασεις μην μενεις στασιμος..κανε τα παντα για να το αλλαξεις αυτο

----------


## andreas86

Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου!

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## kozchr

Το πρώτο σου βήμα είναι να πάρεις την απόφαση να αναζητήσεις βοήθεια. Και εγώ σε μικρή κοινωνία μένω λίγο μεγαλύτερη απο την δική σου πόλη αλλά σε καταλαβαίνω. Και το γεγονός ότι υποτίθεται ως άντρας δεν "πρέπει" να έχεις ψυχολογικά θέματα το κάνει ακόμη χειρότερο.

----------


## andreas86

Τι χαζομάρα και αυτή λες και ο άντρας είναι ρομπότ!

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## mara035

Ανδρέα να πας οπωσδήποτε θα σε βοηθήσει πολύ ..Αρκεί να είναι καλος .
Και τα βιβλία καλά είναι αλλά δεν είναι το ίδιο .
Υπάρχει γενικα ένα ταμπού απέναντι σε αυτήν την ειδικότητα ψυχολόγου ,ψυχοθεραπευτη και ακόμα χειρότερα ψυχιάτρου . Αν κάποιος κάνει συνεδρίες είναι αυτόματα τρελός και " προβληματικός" .
Αντίθετα αυτοί που δεν βλέπουν το πρόβλημα τους ,δίνουν χαρακτηρισμούς σε άλλους και αρνούνται να δουν την αλήθεια ε αυτοί είναι περισσότερο προβληματικοι

----------


## kozchr

Η "μαγκιά" από την δική μου εμπειρία αποτυχιών στις ερωτικές σχέσεις είναι ότι κάποιος επιτρέπεται να έχει ψυχολογικά θέματα αλλά αυτά να εμφανίζονται μετά την σύναψη της σχέσης. Στην αρχή πρέπει να το "παίζεις" θεός για να καταφέρεις να γοητεύσεις και μετά δείξε και την αδύναμη πλευρά σου.
Τουλάχιστον αυτό έχω αποκομίσει όλα αυτά τα χρόνια από την επικοινωνία μου με κάποιες γυναίκες. Ερωτική σχέση μπορεί να μην κατάφερα ποτέ μου να κάνω αλλά κατά καιρούς είχα κάποιες φίλες είτε απο επιλογή μου,είτε απο αναγκαστική "friendzoned" φάση και αντάλλασαμε απόψεις για τα "ερωτικά" μας και το συμπέρασμα που κατέληξα σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις είναι ότι κάποιος μπορεί να είναι "μαλάκας" με όλες τις έννοιες και να έχει σχέση αρκεί στα πρώτα στάδια της γνωριμίας να μπορεί να το "παίζει" κάποιος. Επιτρέπεται να είσαι ευάλωτος αφού καταφέρεις αρχικά να γοητεύσεις

----------


## andreas86

Να παρουσιάσεις ένα ψεύτικο προφίλ δηλαδή να είσαι κάποιος άλλος για να ρίξεις γκόμενα, βλακεία!! Εγώ πάντως δεν θα ήθελα αυτό το πράγμα θα ήθελα εάν μου την έπεφτε μια γυναίκα να ήταν ο εαυτός της!

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Xfactor

ο σκοπος αγειαζει τα μεσα...εξαρτάται αν την θες για σχεση η για μερικες εβδομάδες η για μια νυχτα.....στο πρωτο σκελος δεν θα πεις ψεματα..στο δευτερο λες ότι θες και το παιζεις ότι θες

----------


## kozchr

> Να παρουσιάσεις ένα ψεύτικο προφίλ δηλαδή να είσαι κάποιος άλλος για να ρίξεις γκόμενα, βλακεία!! Εγώ πάντως δεν θα ήθελα αυτό το πράγμα θα ήθελα εάν μου την έπεφτε μια γυναίκα να ήταν ο εαυτός της!
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Φίλε μην φτάνεις στο άλλο άκρο. Δεν εννοώ αυτό. Στο φλερτ,στην πρώτη γνωριμία και προσέγγιση κανείς δεν είναι ο "εαυτός" του χωρίς απαραίτητα να είναι στο άλλο άκρο. Μην συγχέεις την κατάσταση. πχ Αν γνωρίσεις μια γυναίκα και αρχίζεις και της μιλάς και σε ρωτήσει πχ αν έχεις ξαναπάει με γυναίκα και εσύ πεις όχι και είσαι πάνω απο 20 άντε να πω 25 χάριν της συζήτησης ακόμη και αν υπήρχε περίπτωση να σε γουστάρει έστω και λίγο, ξενέρωσε και θα αρχίσει να κάνει δεύτερες και τρίτες σκέψεις για το ποιον σου και άντε γεια... Αντιθέτως μπορείς χωρίς απαραίτητα να πεις ψέμματα, να μην πεις όλη την αλήθεια αλλά να σκέφτεσαι προσαρμοστικά και κοινωνικά. Και εκείνη άνετα μπορεί να έχει ανασφάλειες και φοβίες που αν τις μάθαινες απο το πρώτο 5λεπτο να την απέρριπτες εσύ προτού σε απορρίψει εκείνη. Αλλά στην πορεία και αφού έχεις γνωρίσει τον άλλο καλύτερα, μπορει να δεις ότι αυτό που απο την αρχή ίσως να ακουγόταν σοκαριστικό και μη γοητεύσιμο επειδή δεν ξέρεις τον άλλο άνθρωπο καλύτερα και κανείς μας δεν είναι μόνο κάτι αλλά μια ολοκληρωμένη προσωπικότητα με καλά και αρνητικά στοιχεία, στην πορεία να δεις ότι αυτό το "φοβερό" μπορείς να το προσπεράσεις αντισταθμίζοντας τα υπόλοιπα θετικά του όλον του ανθρώπου που έχεις απέναντι σου
Και αν διαβάζει αυτό το θέμα η savatage θα πω ότι ναι σε κάποια πράγματα έχω προσωπικά προκαταλήψεις, γιατί βλέπω ότι η ίδια η κοινωνία και τα μέλη που την αποτελούν, έχουν μεγαλώσει και γαλουχηθεί επίσης με κάποιες προκαταλήψεις

----------


## andreas86

Αφού το θέτεις έτσι το κατάλαβα και μου φαίνεται λογικό!

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## andreas86

> ο σκοπος αγειαζει τα μεσα...εξαρτάται αν την θες για σχεση η για μερικες εβδομάδες η για μια νυχτα.....στο πρωτο σκελος δεν θα πεις ψεματα..στο δευτερο λες ότι θες και το παιζεις ότι θες


Πρώτο σκέλος, και όσο και να σου φανεί παραξενω το τελευταίο η και το δεύτερο δεν με απασχολεί!

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## andreas86

> Γεια σου φιλε, καταλαβαινω ποσο δυσκολο ειναι να το αλλαξεις, εισαι σαν να εισαι εγκλωβισμενος. Μεγαλο ρολο για την λυση σε αυτα παιζουν οι σχεσεις με τους αλλους κ ειδικα με το αλλο φυλο, τοτε ολοι αποκταμε δυναμη και αυτοπεποιθηση. Επειδη ομως αυτα δεν γινοντε οποτε τα θελουμε, κανε μια προσπαθεια να εισαι δυναμικος προσποιητα. Δηλαδη κανε μια συμφωνια με τον εαυτο σου, οτι για καποια λεπτα ή ωρες της ημερας θα περπαταω με πιο ανετο στυλ, θα κοιταζω τους αλλους στα ματια και δεν θα εχω απλανες βλεμμα, θα μιλαω με πιο βαρια φωνη, θα αντιμιλαω οποιον μου την λεει. Γινε λιγο πιο βαρυς! Εστω κ αν δεν σε γεμιζει τιποτα μεσα σου, αυτο με τον καιρο θα αρχιζει να γινεται συνηθεια. Δεν θα γινεις χαρουμενος, ουτε θα λυθει το προβλημα. Ομως σιγα σιγα θα αλλαξει η συμπεριφορα των αλλων απεναντι σου, θα σε βλεπουν πιο ισοτιμα κ ετσι θα αισθανεσαι κ εσυ πιο ανετος μπροστα τους κ θα μπορεις να το κανεις προσποιητα περισσοτερες ωρες μεσα στην ημερα. Ετσι θα περιορισεις καπως κ την κοινωνικη φοβια. Φυσικα θα σε παρατηρουν πιο πολυ κ οι γυναικες. Παλι μπορει να μην ξερεις να τις προσεγγιζεις, ομως τουλαχιστον θα εισαι πιο ανετος μπροστα τους κ δεν θα καταλαβαινουν οτι σε αγχωνουν.
> Μεσα απο τις πραξεις αλλαζουμε πραγματικα. Ομως επειδη δεν ειναι ευκολο να τις κανουμε κ να εχουν αποτελεσμα οποτε το θελουμε, κανε τα ολα αυτα προσποιητα για αρχη, ωστε να αισθανεσαι πιο ανετος μπροστα σε κοσμο κ μετα να μπορεις να προχωρησεις κ σε πραξεις κ να αναλαβεις πρωτοβουλιες.


Αυτό το κάνω που λες να προσποιουμαι βέβαια μετά με πιάνει εξαντλήσει από το άγχος!

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## andreas86

Τώρα που είπαμε για βιβλία, μου είχε προτείνει ένα βιβλίο μια κοπέλα από εδώ μέσα, δεν θυμάμαι πια είναι ακριβώς, και δεν θα το έλεγα γιατί μπορεί να μην ήθελε! Το βιβλίο λεγόταν ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΜΕΤΑΜΌΡΦΩΣΕΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΉ ΣΑΣ! Έλεγε ωραία πράγματα, πολύ ενδιαφέροντα, το κατέβασα από το ιντερνέτ και το έχω ακόμα, αλλά μόλις άρχισα να προσπαθώ να κάνω αυτά που λέει το βιβλίο, έγινα χειρότερα και το σταμάτησα, δεν ξέρω σκέφτομαι να το ξεκινήσω πάλι!!

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## kozchr

Ανδρέα ο μοναδικός τρόπος για να νικήσεις την κοινωνική σου φοβία είναι η έκθεση σου σε όλα αυτά που φοβάσαι. Θα συμφωνήσω με Anti-pression το "κόλπο" είναι fake it, till you make it ή αλλιώς στα αγγλικά  :Stick Out Tongue:  προσποιήσου μέχρι να το πετύχεις. Φίλε μου αν δεν πέσεις στα "βαθιά" αν δεν προσποιηθείς ότι όλα είναι οκ, δεν νομίζω να το ξεπεράσεις. 
Αυτό στο λέω από προσωπική μου εμπειρία που μέχρι τα 20 μου πήγαινα παντού με το ζόρι και μετά μου δόθηκε η ευκαιρία να ξεπεράσω αυτό μου το φόβο. Εφτασα λοιπον να πηγαίνω σε κλαμπ μέσω της δουλειάς μου και ανέβαινα πάνω στα τραπέζια, κυλιόμουν στα πατώματα και δεν με ένοιαζε!! Οσο περίεργο και αν σου ακούγεται αυτό. 
Εκτός δουλειάς βέβαια συνέχισα να είμαι το ίδιο δειλός στις προσωπικές μου συναναστροφές αλλά τουλάχιστον κυκλοφορούσα άνετα για τις επαγγελματικές μου συναλλαγές. Τα τελευταία 3,5 χρόνια ανοίχθηκα αρκετά για τα δικά μου πάντα δεδομένα και στις προσωπικές μου συναναστροφές και το μετάνιωσα που δεν το έκανα νωρίτερα. Πλέον κυκλοφορούν βιντέακια εκεί έξω στον κυβερνοχώρο που με δείχνουν να "χορεύω", (λέμε τώρα) και απλά δεν με νοιάζει. Το απολαμβάνω κιόλας!!
Αλλά γενικότερα θα σου πω κάτι. Αυτό που περνάς σε προσωπικό επίπεδο, το ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι. Και δε θα λυθεί μαγικά, πίστεψε με. Εχεις φρικάρει όπως σε βλέπω απο τα 32 σου. Εγώ στα 30 μου είχα βρει ισορροπίες και ήμουν μοναχικός και όχι απαραίτητα μόνος. Την μοναχικότητα μπορείς να την απολαμβάνεις, ενώ την μοναξιά όχι. Το δικό μου "φρικάρισμα" ήρθε περίπου στα 37 μου. 
Εγώ πλέον σχεδόν το έχω πάρει απόφαση ότι η ερωτική μου ζωή με τις "κανονικές" (εννοώ όχι τις επι πληρωμή) έχει τελειώσει οριστικά κατά το 40ο έτος της ζωής μου και με την βοήθεια της ψυχοθεραπείας που κάνω έχω επιστρέψει θα έλεγα σε ένα 80% της μοναχικότητας μου. Θεωρώ ότι καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων και με την βοήθεια του παντοδύναμου Θεού και θετικής ενέργειας προς όλο το συμπαντικό σύστημα, στα επόμενα 2-3 χρόνια θα έχω επιστρέψει στο 100% της μοναχικότητας μου. Αποδέχομαι πλέον ότι έχω κάνει λάθη που δεν γίνεται να αντιστραφούν.
Εσύ για σένα, τι σκοπεύεις να κάνεις? Να δράσεις ή να αφήνεις τον χρόνο να περνάει? Εισαι σχετικά νέος ακόμη για να προσπαθήσεις αλλά γενικότερα η ζωή μπορεί να είναι ένα βλεφάρισμα των ματιών σου. Κλείνεις τα μάτια σου για μισό δευτερόλεπτο και από εκεί που ήσουν 0 χρονών έγινες 100.
Κλείνοντας αυτό το "σεντόνι" που έγραψα διότι είχα όρεξη να γράψω με ένα τραγούδι που σου το αφιερώνω. Οκ μην το πάρεις τοις μετρητοίς στο τέλος την τελευταία φράση αλλά μπορείς να το αντιστρέψεις και να κάνεις τον μαύρο,μαύρη  :Stick Out Tongue:  και το νόημα πιστεύω περνάει.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDIBETogEV0

----------


## Anti-pression

> Ανδρέα ο μοναδικός τρόπος για να νικήσεις την κοινωνική σου φοβία είναι η έκθεση σου σε όλα αυτά που φοβάσαι. Θα συμφωνήσω με Anti-pression το "κόλπο" είναι *fake it, till you make it* ή αλλιώς στα αγγλικά  προσποιήσου μέχρι να το πετύχεις. Φίλε μου αν δεν πέσεις στα "βαθιά" αν δεν προσποιηθείς ότι όλα είναι οκ, δεν νομίζω να το ξεπεράσεις.


Δεν το ηξερα το ρητο, αρα ειναι γνωστη σαν συμβουλη. 
Ανδρεα τι μπουλινγκ εχεις δεχτει στην εργασια αν θες να πεις; Για τις γυναικες μπες στο ιντερνετ κ ξεκινα να βγαινεις ραντεβου ακομη κ χωρις σκοπο να προχωρησεις αν δεν σου βγαινει. Ακομη κ αν θελει μια γυναικα να ξαναβγειτε, μην βγαινεις αν δεις οτι αγχωνεσαι. Μετα τις 5-10 πρωτες φορες ομως θα δεις οτι κ αυτο γινεται μια συνηθεια κ θα βγαινεις χωρις αγχος. Αν εισαι σε μεγαλη πολη μπορεις να το κανεις σχετικα ευκολα.

Αυτο που σου ειπε ο kozchr ειναι αληθεια. Οπως οταν πας να αγορασεις ενα προιον κ δεις οτι ειναι ελαττωματικο δεν το περνεις κ ψαχνεις αλλου, οπως ενας εργοδοτης δισταζει να προσλαβει εναν εργαζομενο αν δει οτι του λειπουν προσοντα (ενω τελικα μπορει να τον προσλαβει κ να του βγει λιρα εκατο), ετσι συμβαινει δυστυχως κ με τις γνωριμιες. Αν η εντυπωση στο πρωτο ραντεβου δεν ειναι καλη, αν δει καποιος ελλειμα αυτοιπεποιθησης παει παρακατω χωρις να πολυψαξει τον χαρακτηρα του αλλου-ης. Δεν ειναι οτι θα το παιξουμε καποιοι ή θα δειξουμε ψευτικο προφιλ για να βρουμε γκομενα, αλλα οτι προσπαθουμε να δειχνουμε πιο δυναμικοι κ με αυτοπεποιθηση. Δυστυχως στα πρωτα ραντεβου αυτα μετρανε.

----------


## andreaswolf

Καλως σε βρηκα συνονοματε. Λοιπον μιας και σε καποιο σχολιο σου διαβασα τη λεξη αυτοκτονια και επειδη υποφερω και εγω απο την παιδικη μου ηλικια απο τη κοινωνιικη φοβια θα σου προτεινα 2 βιβλια απλα για να αρχισεις να νιωθεις καλυτερα για να βγεις σιγα σιγα απο το ληθαργο. Εαν μπορεσεις να προμηθευτεις απο καποιο βιβλιοπωλειο το ''Αισθανθειτε καλα'' του DAVID BURNS και για την κοιν.φοβια κατι καλο που υπαρχει ειναι το ''Αντιμετώπισε το κοινωνικό άγχος'' των Hope Debra A., Heimberg Richard G., Juster Harlan R., Turk Cynthia L.

----------


## andreas86

Γεια σου και εσένα Ανδρέα! Θέλεις να μου πεις λεπτομέρειες απ'την ζωή σου όσο αφορά την κοινωνική φοβια; Εάν θες βέβαια, αυτά είναι λεπτά θέματα!

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Xfactor

> *Ανδρέα ο μοναδικός τρόπος για να νικήσεις την κοινωνική σου φοβία είναι η έκθεση σου σε όλα αυτά που φοβάσαι*. Θα συμφωνήσω με Anti-pression το "κόλπο" είναι fake it, till you make it ή αλλιώς στα αγγλικά  προσποιήσου μέχρι να το πετύχεις. Φίλε μου αν δεν πέσεις στα "βαθιά" αν δεν προσποιηθείς ότι όλα είναι οκ, δεν νομίζω να το ξεπεράσεις. 
> Αυτό στο λέω από προσωπική μου εμπειρία που μέχρι τα 20 μου πήγαινα παντού με το ζόρι και μετά μου δόθηκε η ευκαιρία να ξεπεράσω αυτό μου το φόβο. Εφτασα λοιπον να πηγαίνω σε κλαμπ μέσω της δουλειάς μου και ανέβαινα πάνω στα τραπέζια, κυλιόμουν στα πατώματα και δεν με ένοιαζε!! Οσο περίεργο και αν σου ακούγεται αυτό. 
> Εκτός δουλειάς βέβαια συνέχισα να είμαι το ίδιο δειλός στις προσωπικές μου συναναστροφές αλλά τουλάχιστον κυκλοφορούσα άνετα για τις επαγγελματικές μου συναλλαγές. Τα τελευταία 3,5 χρόνια ανοίχθηκα αρκετά για τα δικά μου πάντα δεδομένα και στις προσωπικές μου συναναστροφές και το μετάνιωσα που δεν το έκανα νωρίτερα. Πλέον κυκλοφορούν βιντέακια εκεί έξω στον κυβερνοχώρο που με δείχνουν να "χορεύω", (λέμε τώρα) και απλά δεν με νοιάζει. Το απολαμβάνω κιόλας!!
> Αλλά γενικότερα θα σου πω κάτι. Αυτό που περνάς σε προσωπικό επίπεδο, το ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι. Και δε θα λυθεί μαγικά, πίστεψε με. Εχεις φρικάρει όπως σε βλέπω απο τα 32 σου. Εγώ στα 30 μου είχα βρει ισορροπίες και ήμουν μοναχικός και όχι απαραίτητα μόνος. Την μοναχικότητα μπορείς να την απολαμβάνεις, ενώ την μοναξιά όχι. Το δικό μου "φρικάρισμα" ήρθε περίπου στα 37 μου. 
> Εγώ πλέον σχεδόν το έχω πάρει απόφαση ότι η ερωτική μου ζωή με τις "κανονικές" (εννοώ όχι τις επι πληρωμή) έχει τελειώσει οριστικά κατά το 40ο έτος της ζωής μου και με την βοήθεια της ψυχοθεραπείας που κάνω έχω επιστρέψει θα έλεγα σε ένα 80% της μοναχικότητας μου. Θεωρώ ότι καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων και με την βοήθεια του παντοδύναμου Θεού και θετικής ενέργειας προς όλο το συμπαντικό σύστημα, στα επόμενα 2-3 χρόνια θα έχω επιστρέψει στο 100% της μοναχικότητας μου. Αποδέχομαι πλέον ότι έχω κάνει λάθη που δεν γίνεται να αντιστραφούν.
> Εσύ για σένα, τι σκοπεύεις να κάνεις? Να δράσεις ή να αφήνεις τον χρόνο να περνάει? Εισαι σχετικά νέος ακόμη για να προσπαθήσεις αλλά γενικότερα η ζωή μπορεί να είναι ένα βλεφάρισμα των ματιών σου. Κλείνεις τα μάτια σου για μισό δευτερόλεπτο και από εκεί που ήσουν 0 χρονών έγινες 100.
> Κλείνοντας αυτό το "σεντόνι" που έγραψα διότι είχα όρεξη να γράψω με ένα τραγούδι που σου το αφιερώνω. Οκ μην το πάρεις τοις μετρητοίς στο τέλος την τελευταία φράση αλλά μπορείς να το αντιστρέψεις και να κάνεις τον μαύρο,μαύρη  και το νόημα πιστεύω περνάει.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDIBETogEV0


συμφωνω..χωρις εκθεση στον φοβο δυσκολα

----------


## andreas86

Έκανα μια αναζήτηση στο google για ΚΨΥ και μου έβγαλε: Κέντρο παιδικής μέριμνας Αρρένων, και παιδόπολη Αγίας Ολγας, εμείς οι γέροι που θα πάμε;; Χαχα

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## kozchr

Ανδρέα είπες που θα πάμε εμείς οι "γέροι" και θυμήθηκα αυτό το κείμενο
http://www.lifo.gr/lifoland/you-send...eimena#comment
Δε ξέρω για σένα αλλά εγώ νομίζω ότι μάλλον θα πάω στα αζήτητα..

----------


## andreas86

Εσύ πιο δρόμο ακολούθησες από τους τρεις;;

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## kozchr

Πήγα απο τον 1 στον 3, έφαγα απογοήτευση και ξαναγύρισα στον πρώτο

----------


## andreas86

Δεν δοκιμάζεις ξανά για αρχή το δεύτερο δρόμο!

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## kozchr

Eσύ σε ποιον δρόμο είσαι?

----------


## andreas86

Μπαίνω βγαίνω στο κουτί!! Άλλες φορές λέω θα πάω στο δεύτερο δρόμο και άλλες ακόμα και στο τρίτο, άλλα στο τέλος πάντα γυρίζω πάντα πίσω στο κουτί, και περιμένω πότε θα έρθει κάποιος να με πετάξει στο κάδο απορριμμάτων!


Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## kozchr

Κοίτα το νόημα είναι να βγεις εσύ απο το "κουτί" και όχι να σε βγάλει άλλος για να σε βάλει στο μακρόστενο κουτί για πάντα..

----------


## kozchr

Aνδρέα τροφή για σκέψη 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86TKoWdC1Jw

----------


## andreas86

> Aνδρέα τροφή για σκέψη 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86TKoWdC1Jw


Ζω τη μέρα της μαρμότας!!


Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## kozchr

Κοίτα ανακάλυψα σήμερα τυχαία το κανάλι αυτού του τύπου και είδα αρκετά βίντεο του. Θεωρώ πως είναι υπερβολικός σε πολλά από αυτά που λέει και καταλήγει σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις να προάγει την βία και τον ρατσισμό. Αλλά δυστυχώς λέει και κάποιες τραγικές αλήθειες..
Πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα δηλαδή άντρες-γυναίκες είδα πρόσφατα ένα ντοκυμαντέρ με όνομα The red pill (2016) το οποίο έχει γυριστεί στην Αμερική από γυναίκα και σε αυτό έλεγε κάποιες αλήθειες επίσης. Αν σε ενδιαφέρει, ψάξτο

----------


## andreas86

> Κοίτα ανακάλυψα σήμερα τυχαία το κανάλι αυτού του τύπου και είδα αρκετά βίντεο του. Θεωρώ πως είναι υπερβολικός σε πολλά από αυτά που λέει και καταλήγει σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις να προάγει την βία και τον ρατσισμό. Αλλά δυστυχώς λέει και κάποιες τραγικές αλήθειες..
> Πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα δηλαδή άντρες-γυναίκες είδα πρόσφατα ένα ντοκυμαντέρ με όνομα The red pill (2016) το οποίο έχει γυριστεί στην Αμερική από γυναίκα και σε αυτό έλεγε κάποιες αλήθειες επίσης. Αν σε ενδιαφέρει, ψάξτο


Ζητάει χρήματα για να δω το ντοκιμαντέρ

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## kozchr

Εγώ το είδα αυτό και άλλες ταινίες στο κινητό μέσω terrarium ή kodi. To terrarium πιο εύκολο στο στήσιμο. Δεν είχε όμως ελληνικούς υπότιτλους αλλά οκ γνωρίζω στοιχειώδη αγγλικά και με en subs βγάζω άκρη στο 90%

Στάλθηκε από το LEX820 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## παολα

Η ψυχοθεραπεία βοηθάει,αρκεί να βρεις έναν ψυχολόγο με τον οποίο θα νιώθεις άνετα...

----------

